# Fruit Juices on Low FODMAPS?



## skit (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I am doing strict low Fodmaps. Just started a few days ago. But I have a predicament: I have to take psyllium fiber (Konsyl) 2 or 3 times a day, via shaker cup with fruit juice to mix it in. What juices can I use which would be Fodmaps safe? Or, what other liquids could I consider trying as a substitute?

Many Thanks.


----------



## skit (Aug 29, 2011)

By the way, I have to do the psyllium fiber or I won't get bowel evacuation (and much of the time it doesn't happen even with the fiber use







).


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Ground flax seed also help clear the bowel out and you get omega 3 in the process.

Add either flax or psyllium to smoothies, shakes.

Can also use 1/4 glass of juice and top up with water.

Coconut water.

Milk...dairy or non dairy.


----------



## skit (Aug 29, 2011)

Shaylu said:


> Can also use 1/4 glass of juice and top up with water.


Thanks, Shaylu... the 1/4 juice topped off with water is actually what I've been doing for years, but I wonder if there are any particular fruit juice varieties that I should completely avoid?


----------



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

You could try some plant-based milks like rice milk, but not all of them are FODMAP safely. You must check on the web first. Also, if You'll buying these kind of milk and not making it by yourself check the ingredients. Some of them have added FODMAP content.

If You like it more sweet then might add some pure stevia extract.


----------

